# Safestrap Bootloop



## libertus77 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey anyone. I haven't come across anyone else having this issue. If I am missing it somewhere, forgive me and push me in that direction, please.

I am running 4ever rooted stock 902 with V6 Supercharger ran and no removed or frozen bloat. I have tried 3 times to install Safestrap to check out the ics alphas. Each time I have uninstalled Bionic Bootstrap, installed Safestrap APK, Installed Recovery in Safestrap successfully, then power off and power back on.

Then, I see the Safestrap splash screen, but no matter what I do there, I hit a Droid Bionic Bootloop. I can't get into recovery OR boot normally. This has made me very proficient at fxz reflashing and nandroid recovery with cwm. LoL.

I don't know what I'm missing. Any ideas?

Thanks!

Sent from my V6 Supercharged DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## oozura (Dec 16, 2011)

I had similar issues. I think it relates to installing safe strap over top of boot strap recovery. Even though you are uninstalling boot strap app the recovery does not revert I think.

Try installing safe strap first.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## libertus77 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hmm. Thanks for the reply! My issue is I am having to use Bootstrap to restore my nandroids, therefore being in a bit of a catch 22.

Guess I'll just have to wait til I'm ready to start over maybe and start clean with safestrap. I just don't understand why everyone else seem to be able to just uninstall bootstrap and switch. Glad to know I'm not alone, though.

Sent from my NookColor (CM9 Unofficial) using Tapatalk


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

libertus77 said:


> Hey anyone. I haven't come across anyone else having this issue. If I am missing it somewhere, forgive me and push me in that direction, please.
> 
> I am running 4ever rooted stock 902 with V6 Supercharger ran and no removed or frozen bloat. I have tried 3 times to install Safestrap to check out the ics alphas. Each time I have uninstalled Bionic Bootstrap, installed Safestrap APK, Installed Recovery in Safestrap successfully, then power off and power back on.
> 
> ...


Make sure you have the latest version of Safestrap. After you install the Safestrap package, open the app and select "Uninstall Recovery" first. When that finishes, select "Install Recovery". Also, when you reboot, do not pick "Reboot Recovery" from the shutdown menu. Just pick reboot, safestrap automatically boots to recovery. I have had issues a few times getting a "stuck boot" after swapping systems, but a battery pull fixes it.

Protip: Make sure you have about 1 gig or so free on your internal sdcard before you start trying to swap systems.


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

oozura said:


> I had similar issues. I think it relates to installing safe strap over top of boot strap recovery. Even though you are uninstalling boot strap app the recovery does not revert I think.
> 
> Try installing safe strap first.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I'm always going back and forth installing safe strap and bootstrap over each other and haven't had any problems. I have both apps installed and just install whichever recovery I need at that time.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## libertus77 (Feb 5, 2012)

G8orDroid said:


> .... After you install the Safestrap package, open the app and select "Uninstall Recovery" first. When that finishes, select "Install Recovery". ....


I'll try that in a little bit and see. Thanks!

Sent from my NookColor (CM9 Unofficial) using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

You can also try clicking uninstall and then deleting the safestrap folder on internal SD card.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## libertus77 (Feb 5, 2012)

Okay, thanks for the help, but once ago it's a no go. Newest Safe strap with md5 double checked, hit uninstall recovery then install recovery. Boot loop and my phone's once again on RSD life support.









I didn't delete any files after the uninstall though, didn't see that post until I just came back.

I don't know what the deal is. Guess I'll just have to wait. I can try out ROMs like Eclipse in cwm with Bootstrap, then just restore back, right?

Thanks again for all of the advice!

Sent from my NookColor (CM9 Unofficial) using Tapatalk


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

Not sure if your v6 supercharger install might be the problem or not, but why not try installing safestrap on a bone stock setup. Or maybe from a Eclipse install our something. What you are describing should not be happening. The simple install of safestrap should not cause a bootloop. Have you tried a battery pull when this happens?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

I run V6 on my eclipse side (unsafe) and flash roms on the safe side with no problems.


----------



## libertus77 (Feb 5, 2012)

G8orDroid said:


> Not sure if your v6 supercharger install might be the problem or not, but why not try installing safestrap on a bone stock setup. Or maybe from a Eclipse install our something. What you are describing should not be happening. The simple install of safestrap should not cause a bootloop. Have you tried a battery pull when this happens?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


That's actually what I did as I restored. I was able to successfully install and boot into Safestrap. I installed the ICS Alpha and GApps in Safe, and I just restored my Unsafe system and just booted back into my Stock 902. Now, maybe I will just restore my apps in stock from Tib and see how that works.

Thanks again! Must be something left over from Bootstrap.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

libertus77 said:


> That's actually what I did as I restored. I was able to successfully install and boot into Safestrap. I installed the ICS Alpha and GApps in Safe, and I just restored my Unsafe system and just booted back into my Stock 902. Now, maybe I will just restore my apps in stock from Tib and see how that works.
> 
> Thanks again! Must be something left over from Bootstrap.


Glad you got it figured out. If I may, I'd like to recommend Appextractor from the market to restore your apps, data, wifi, BT and other settings directly from your CWM backups. I use it over TiBu almost exclusively now, since it keeps me from having to run both backups.

Edit: I know TiBu can restore from CWM backups as well, but I have had issues with those restores and it doesn't do some of the other things that Appextractor does.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------

